# entourage me demande mon ID et mot de passe?



## masterjohn (21 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Lorsque j'ouvre entourage, et que je lance "envoyer recevoir" pour avoir mes nouveaux message, une fenêtre s'ouvre me demandant mon ID et le mot de passe.
Je dois rentrer le mdp du compte pour recevoir les nouveaux messages.
A quoi sert ce message?
Pourquoi est-il apparu?
Je n'ai fait aucune manip dans entourage.
Merci d'avance.

J.


----------



## Aliboron (21 Mai 2012)

Les mots de passe des comptes d'Entourage sont stockés dans "Trousseau d'accès" de Mac OS X. 
- Il peut arriver qu'il y ait corruption dans la base de données de "Trousseau d'accès" et qu'il faille la réparer. Il faut alors lancer cet utilitaire et lancer "SOS Trousseau". Parfois cela ne suffit pas et il faut carrément supprimer dans "Trousseau d'accès" la ligne correspondant à cet identifiant. Le mot de passe sera de nouveau demandé à la prochaine relève de courrier et devrait alors être conservé sans souci.
- Il se peut aussi que le problème soit provoqué par l'hébergeur, cas assez courant avec les comptes chez Free lorsqu'on les relève trop fréquemment (moins de 5 minutes entre deux relèves). Il faut alors apporter une correction appropriée. Par exemple dans le cas évoqué chez Free, il faut espacer un peu l'exécution des planifications.

Ce genre de choses a déjà été pas mal évoqué sur les forums. Nettement moins souvent qu'avec Mail, certes, mais quand même : une petite recherche te permettra éventuellement d'avoir des compléments d'information.


----------



## masterjohn (21 Mai 2012)

Merci Bernard,
Effectivement le mdp est bien dans le trousseau d'accès.
J'ai coché "enregistrer le mdp" je pense que c'est bon.
Il y a d'anciennes dates où cette manip avait dû être faîte.
Je suis tjrs réticent à enregistrer les mdp qd les fenêtres le proposent mais pas le choix apparemment.
J'ai vu un cadenas ouvert dans la fenêtre du trousseau j'ai pas osé cliquer dessus de peur de verrouiller qque chose sans retour possible.

Je profite de ta réponse pour te suggérer de regarder mes derniers post concernant flash player qui déconne.
J'ai osx 10.4.11 et FP 10.3.183.19
Je peux lire des vidéo sur facebook par exemple mais impossible de lire un .flv.
même si je mets ce fichier dans vlc, le contrôleur s'affiche mais rien ne se lit
alors que vlc m'ouvre bien les .avi

Bon, si ça t'ennuie t'es pas obligé de répondre 
mais ça fait 8 jrs que ça m'agace sérieux


----------



## Aliboron (21 Mai 2012)

masterjohn a dit:


> Je suis tjrs réticent à enregistrer les mdp qd les fenêtres le proposent mais pas le choix apparemment.


Oui, enfin, enregistrer les mots de passe des comptes de messagerie, c'est un peu indispensable. Sinon, comme tu as pu le constater, on est condamné à le saisir à chaque fois qu'on relève le courrier...



masterjohn a dit:


> Je profite de ta réponse pour te suggérer de regarder mes derniers post concernant flash player qui déconne.


C'est gentil de me prêter tous les talents, mais il y a des domaines où je n'ai pas forcément de compétences. En général, je m'abstiens de répondre (des âneries) dans ces cas-là.


----------



## masterjohn (21 Mai 2012)

OK merci je pensais que le savoir des super geek du fofo était multi-talent haha.
Bon les autres spécialistes" ne veulent pas me répondre.

Je vais emmener la machine chez le revendeur, elle a besoin de la révision des 50 000.

A ce propos, je pense faire installer de dernier os (à la place du 10.4.11, y a t'il des précautions particulières à prendre, des appli qui seront obsolètes et toutes autres suggestions...?
Merci d'avance, bonne soirée.

Jean


----------



## masterjohn (22 Mai 2012)

bonjour bernard,

donc je continue auprès du spécialiste "entourage".
en pj une image d'écran.
La question: ce sont des mail envoyés par moi et transférés dans un dossier d'archive.
J'aimerais pouvoir renommer la partie "objet" cad la 2ième ligne.
Est-ce-possible?
merci d'avance


----------



## Aliboron (22 Mai 2012)

masterjohn a dit:


> J'aimerais pouvoir renommer la partie "objet" cad la 2ième ligne.
> Est-ce-possible ?


Avec Entourage 2004 (qui est apparemment la version que tu utilises) tu peux modifier la ligne "Objet" aussi bien que le corps du message (menu "Message" > "Modifier le message") 

Cette possibilité a disparu dans Entourage 2008 (où on peut toujours modifier le corps du message, mais plus la ligne "Objet") et elle est de nouveau disponible dans Outlook 2011...


----------



## masterjohn (22 Mai 2012)

merci... mais
je ne peux rien modifier à part le texte lui même.
Bon, pas grave, je ferai attention quand je remplirai "objet" avant d'archiver


----------

